# Michigan Muzzle loader season zone 3.



## alleyyooper (Dec 12, 2013)

Started Dec. 6th, Rifle is a 50 cal. Remington 700 with #11 caps

*Well I am sure the gods of hunting are laughing their ----- off this morning 12-11-13*. It is a bit warmer than Tuesday but I have decided it doesn't do any thing except make you cold quicker to get in the blind a half hour before legal shooting hours which right now is 7:22 AM to 5:21PM. I finally sat down in the blind at 7:23 this morning after setting my chair in place and unloading the camera, binocs and thermos. I sat the rifle in the corner as normal and started the vigil. Wasn't long and a deer came down the hill from the north east and crossed the creek about at my 60 yard stump marker. It was acting strange for a doe with it's nose going to the ground and trotting and then running a bit. Looked at it with the binocs and couldn't see any horns. About 10 minutes later two more came from that north east area crossed the creek and walked up the hill to the north side of my blind. One of them went under it even. About 8:30 Kare calls me on the radio and said I had not put air in her tire when the low pressure warning went off the other day. I told her I was coming in at 9:45 to do the air for her and walk the dog so she didn't have to. She has a doctors appointment with her mom at 11:00. While she is talking here comes a deer from the south west. The one under my blind left about that time too. So Kare leaves me to look at the deer, there were 3 of them all in a line, went to the creek and walked along it to the east. About the time they got to the creek 2 more came from the north east and they seemed in a hurry to turn and go up in the Russian olive south of me. I was about ready to settle back down again and another lone deer 11th one so far, came from the south west. It was looking like it was tracking one with its nose to the ground a bunch. I look and it is a fork horn. Clear the deck fold and move my chair as it was in the way I felt. Try to open the window and it isn't budging, Well DA Ya got to remove the spike you wedged in there when the wind was blowing it open so far. Now I got the rifle out the window mostly resting the forearm on my hand on the window sill. Snick the safety off and the buck is in some trees near the creek. Finally he steps out and I place the cross hairs on him. squeeze the trigger and nothing., did I remember to let the safety off? Rifle isn't cocked I see so cocked it and placed the cross hairs and again nothing. Did that a total of 4 times. On the 5th try it went boom and the buck jumped and ran about a total of 20 yard's in a very clear area. I grab the CVA quick load, dump the powder in and try to get the sabot and bullet to start. finally it goes so I could ram it home, I still have that buck out there about 70 yards looking around. I now need to put a #11 cap on the nipple. Stupid caps want to turn in the capper and not go on the nipple, I flick 3 on the floor of the blind before I finally get one on. Now the buck is over the hill to the north east and gone. 

I climb down out of the blind and go investigate. Just skid marks where he was standing at the shot. Crossed the creek and left a trail of urine that I could really smell. Up the hill following his tracks in the little bit of snow and over turned leaves and all the way across the woods with him just walking no blood or hair to be seen.

I look at the time and it is 8:50 AM, I don't know what went wrong the caps are CCI Mags and were working great just days before when I was shooting for the practice and make sure it was still on the mark. Never the less I came in and did the chores for Kare. Then I loaded up the 54cal.after I popped a primer. it uses 209's. I am going to take my plains hunter and shoot it tomorrow and make sure it is on the mark incase the trouble is the cold effecting the bolts firing pins even though I don't oil them after that little problem I had with the 308 that cold November so many years ago. Ray (my old gun smith) said I should never oil the bolts on a 700.



The plains rifle is a side lock. I have a little bit of real black but it works with T 7 as long as I remember to thump the stock and get some in the fire channel before setting the sabot and bullet.

 Al


----------



## djones (Dec 12, 2013)

Sh!t happens


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 14, 2013)

Stuff shouldn't Just happen. Going to get a stronger bolt spring installed.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 21, 2013)

Season has today and tomorrow and is finished. It has been a long cold one till Thursday when it got into the mid 30F range. Friday was freezing rain then a hard down pour till dark when it started freezing again. Seems clear out so far this morning though.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 29, 2013)

Well my season ended on the 21St even though the 22nd was the closing date. I was just getting ready to fix breakfast on the 22nd and go out when the power went out. IU spent the morning hooking up the big genny to the house and the small one to the pole barn to run the heater in the dogs house and her inside pen as well as the heated water dish. While doing that I am listening to the limb cracking and falling off the trees and decided it was much safer to stay in or near the house rather than in the woods.

Next year will be better. Isn't that what all the loosing sports teams say Wait till next year. Of course if your a lion fan that is probably a very long wait LOL.

 Al


----------

